# Details about war in 1944



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 16, 2020)

According to the aftermath, the war of 1944 for Gondor must be a world-war level conflict. It's obvious that both Gondor and all it's relative states, whether allies or hostile has suffered from devastating casualties. and maybe even Gondor's is lighter, after all, it's able to send expedition against Angamar and holding Minas-Ithil till 2002.
I wonder if really King Ondorhor's army really got destroyed utterly just by only one blow at the Black-gate, or just partially got devastated.
In addition, Earnil's counter-offenses in the battle camp couldn't just have one grand campaign as well, cause the Wainriders seem depends on nomadic logistic military system a lot, in other words, they're supposed to scatter their forces for plunder, unless Toikein set them as a well-centralized empire so that they could get well-organized logistic system in advance like the Bulgars after the 10th century.
What do you guys think about the details of the war in 1944?Just share every idea you got^^, including possible combat location, time when the battles took place, tactics used by both side and so on.


----------

